# You think YOU have deep snow?! =P



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hehehe, I've been so spoiled with the arena lately, me and Shay-la stopped at Sport Mart/Check because they were having a huge blowout sale and all winter wear was 50% off. You'd think living in Canada, we'd already have snow pants, but we've been riding our entire lives with breeches under jeans in winter! I tried my sister's snowboard pants and fell in LOVE so we each grabbed a pair for $50 and went out to Shay-las farm (EveningShadows) to ride the girls!

I absolutely adore this mare - Dove is a 13 year old Mustang/Appaloosa cross and she is like the dream heart horse. She's a big ol' klutz and not very good at anything except being the safest, comfiest, greatest horse to just have fun on! She hasn't been ridden in a couple of months (New Years Eve), and hasn't been ridden with any consistency for like a year and you can still just yank her out of the pasture and have a good romp!

Anyway, the snow is CRAZY deep, we headed down the road to a safe field, and had a blast!









Hehe, past their knees in places!









LOL, I was pointing at something








Yay, trotting!









Love this pic, my pants are so BLUE (only size that fit me)









Not sure what I'm doing LOL









Weeeee, canter!









LOL, they HATE walking in the deep snow, they love trotting and cantering









Go Dove go!









She was like "Ok, we cantered once, ENOUGH, iz fat and lazy!"









Shay-la and Eve!









Giddy up!









Yes, she stole all Zierra's pink tack and bought gloves and pants to MATCH!









Deep snow!









****, I've never seen a horse lift her feet as high as Eve does









Prancy prancy!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

One more, this one wasn't loading before:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Beautiful! I love snow pictures! That last photo is my fave I think.

Ahhh, my dreams of moving to Canada are re-ignited...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm jealous of your bright blue snow pants. And your riding in the sun. I need work on just riding my mare and getting her used to being ridden again.

Also psssshhhhttttt. That amount of snow is _pathetic_. Abby's normal paddock has snow above the gate.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> I'm jealous of your bright blue snow pants.
> 
> Also psssshhhhttttt. That amount of snow is _pathetic_. Abby's normal paddock has snow above the gate.


Hehehe actually, that's the shallow part - we avoided along the tree lines where it would be up to their chests. And our gate looks like this:





































LOL, they only ever have a pathway coming out of the gate, it never fails.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Much better!

When I got back from Christmas break out of town, where I'm at for school got a TON of snow. I went out to the barn to check see Abby and couldn't find her. I hiked through knee high snow to her paddock to find it completely inaccessible...then I noticed she wasn't even in it. Obviously, I've concluded that I have lost my horse. Another lady inside said they got moved to the side of the barn. When I found Abby, she nickered at me like she thought it was funny. :evil: Stupid snow. Needs to go away.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol, we've got just as much here! Crazy!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

wow! i've been soaking up the sun here! it's been in the mid 70's! i think we are clear of the 20-30 degree weather finally and starting to hit the weather that feels like spring! i think it'd be loads of fun to ride in snow that deep. though the most we've ever had was like a foot and it reached about mid shins on them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

we had 6 inches fall last Wed and you'd a thought the world was coming to an end the way the media went on and on. Raining now, yuk.

The paly looks liks a "sofa".


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> we had 6 inches fall last Wed and you'd a thought the world was coming to an end the way the media went on and on. Raining now, yuk.
> 
> The paly looks liks a "sofa".


Hehehehe, I swear, you hear a "click" when you clamber on bareback. :lol: It's like you lock into place, and there's just no way you're coming off. She's like the Cadillac of horses! I can't even remember the last time I rode her in a saddle, she's just THE ultimate bareback horse which rocks in winter!


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

Wonderful photos! Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Loving the pictures! That mare reminds me of a mare I knew, Dawn. She was a big ol' appy that was, as you say, the Cadillac of horses. Get on bareback after not being ridden for months, and you can still plod along perfect as always. Such good horses, I hope I end up with one like that someday. =]

Tiny, I know, right?! Our area goes totally Chicken Little when it snows. It's like no one has ever seen it before, and everybody panics. Oh joy? Haha.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Haha, kinda funny...maybe it's an Appy thing? Dove's an Appaloosa/Mustang  I owned an Appy gelding a couple years ago that was the same...but Dove is a doll! Not great at anything, but good at most things and willing to try everything.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow you look like you had fun! Lovely Pally


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I am partial to Appy's. =P You've got yourself a gem, that's for sure.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

okay, jealous lol I wanna ride in snow 
Instead I rode in 38 degrees yesterday not fun lol


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

I hate snow! lol. I think we live in the wrong area for me to hate snow, but whateves, I do. This is like 30 mins into it snowing where I am...



















(this is not a horse...) FYI


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

RedTree said:


> okay, jealous lol I wanna ride in snow
> Instead I rode in 38 degrees yesterday not fun lol


I have to say, I DON'T envy you! :lol: As annoying as the winters can get sometimes, I absolutely detest heat and I will ride in -40 before I ride in +40. At 38 degrees, I'd be cowering in my basement with the central air on FULL blast!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha yer I hate riding in the heat, weekend it was a comp so I had to ride in the middle of the day, hottest part of it.
I usually wake up early and go for a ride in the coolest of the morining


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Where do you live? im in alberta and we got a wicked snow storm the last few days. my horse hates going for rides in it


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

xXEventerXx said:


> Where do you live? im in alberta and we got a wicked snow storm the last few days. my horse hates going for rides in it


We're in Manitoba. Our winter has been fairly mild, but when we DO get snow, it's been some pretty big wallops. It hasn't snowed in awhile, but was warm enough today to comfortably ride in the deep snow without the horses crashing through an ice barrier. :lol:


----------



## Yoshi (Feb 6, 2011)

My horse is currently in France and will be shipped out in about 3 weeks time to me (in Quebec, Canada) and I kind of hope that there will still be snow on the ground as I'm keen to see what he makes of it!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice pictures. But that snow's not real deep. We have a horse that loves deep snow. The deeper the better. He loves plowing thru snow up to his chest! I think he might have some deer in him because he likes to leap thru it.

I was riding one of our other ones and he decided to go along the trees. He sunk in so far that when i got off, the snow was up to the saddle, and he's 16hh! I wasn't sure if we were going to get him out. Maybe he'll listen next time when I tell him it's too deep!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, Gizmo is 16 hands and the snow was up to his chest at one point. It was back down to his knees, but we got a foot and a half so now its probably back up to his chest, but boy does he hate it. We will go so far and he will just stop and be like, "Mom you turn me around because I am NOT walking through this crap anymore" Sorry for the language but that is what he looks like when he stops, lol. He is like me, he loves the sun. When its out he knows all the spots where the sun hits his pen just right and he will stand there and soak up the sun, and he has a full winter coat, with a blanket on! He loves being warm. And I do too. I am so sick of snow right now. I could live in 80 degree weather all the time. Why I want to move to Texas . But I am glad to see someone having fun with the snow.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

usandpets said:


> Nice pictures. But that snow's not real deep. We have a horse that loves deep snow. The deeper the better. He loves plowing thru snow up to his chest! I think he might have some deer in him because he likes to leap thru it.
> 
> I was riding one of our other ones and he decided to go along the trees. He sunk in so far that when i got off, the snow was up to the saddle, and he's 16hh! I wasn't sure if we were going to get him out. Maybe he'll listen next time when I tell him it's too deep!


Refer to the pics of the gate. We have tons of places where we would lose our horse in the snow. Hence why we avoid those spots because I really have no desire to try and dig my horse out of a 4 foot bank of snow. I've had to deal with stuck horses before and it puts a real damper on an otherwise fun day.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Definitely not the deepest part of that field, we stuck to the middle to miss the drifts! Over by the treeline they would've sunk to their chest! I rode Eve last week just in the yard and there were a couple spots where as she bunny hopped through the drifts, my feet touched the snow! Haha, it was awesome but she was less than impressed!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

LOL, I checked and we've had about 4 feet of snow fall from November 1, 2010 to January 28, 2011. That's not including the snow we've had in the last month. We've already passed our average for the year and have a good month left to go!

Combined with winds, that makes our drifts well over 5-6' in places!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow that is a lot. The drifts have been HORRIBLE this year. My problem now is ice. The snow I don't mind so much that is easy to ride in. But ice yuck! I like Gizmo going bare foot so I didn't want to put studded shoes on him, so I was told to get easy boots with ice studs. But I might have to wait it out. We have probably three weeks left before spring really starts to come, so its not too bad, but not riding has been driving both of us nuts. And of course right now its raining/sleeting/snowing. Yay!....not. lol


----------



## farmgirl55 (Feb 28, 2011)

*wow!*

They are amazing photos, I got all excited seeing them, being here in the Uk England we dont get to see snow anything like that deep, wow, what fun xxx


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I love the photos! Cute horses, you guys are lucky!!

I don't like riding in snow, I am too wimpy. I need to man up!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

spookychick13 said:


> I love the photos! Cute horses, you guys are lucky!!
> 
> I don't like riding in snow, I am too wimpy. I need to man up!


I don't know what's happening to me in my old age (I'm only 25!!!!) but I have turned into a HUGE wimp. Any other year, we would have been deliberately galloping into those big drifts by the trees, and this year we were like "no, here is good, no deeper plzkthxbai."

Last year I was riding her mom's Quarab mare, and across the road is a massive farmer's field with a little path built up over the ditch to get into it. The darn snowmobilers don't need to use it, so they'd created a path off to the side, so when I used it, my horse DROPPED out from under me. I swear I didn't think we were getting out, she was past her chest and only her fiery determined attitude gave her enough to leap clear! One of the times I was VERY grateful I had a saddle or I don't think I would have stuck with her!


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

All my snow melted away! It rained for like a week, and some of the snow was melted and taken way and made slush instead  I love slush! But there is still a little bit of it left. The media said there was going to be atleast a foot of snow in an hour one day and school was all canceled. In the end there was barely 15 cm.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

We're allowed to be a bit wimpy! We've done our years without snow pants and nearly getting stuck...it's about time we actually think before we do! Haha, love the snow pants now...totally comfy!


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

lol tell me about snow!! we have ALOT of it its insane we cant even ride our horses in the field... I will try to find my flash drive tomorrow so i can post some pictures of the snow banks  lol gotta love Manitoba... Cant WAIT till spring


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

all ive got to say is try livin were i do..... its past your horses knees... ( not rudley!!!)


----------

